# adult kibble size too big



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

hello! 
Bruno is 11 months and i just bought Wellness (adult food). It turns out that the kibble is too big for him. I've mixed wellness with his puppy kibble and he just puts the wellness kibble in his month (he eats a FEW) but for most of them he spits them out. Do any of you face the same problem with bigger kibble? Do you just cut them in half or will they get used to the size?


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

cutting them all in half would be too tedious, id recommend switching to a different brand of kibble that are smaller like wee bits or something. if you bought it from a local petstore, they'll usually let u return it as long as you've only used a little.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie also likes the small bites. There are plenty of dog food out there that come in very small pieces for small dogs. I use Royal Canin Mini. It is made small dogs that fussy eaters. It seems to work well for Bogie.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady never did well with Wellness either. The size of the kibble was too big, too.


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I think I might have to give the Wellness bag to one of my friend's that has a bigger dog. I just got a free sample today from Natural Balance and their kibble is a bit flatter like the Solid Gold one. I did a test... had 4 kibbles on the floor: puppy food, solid gold, natural balance and wellnes... he grabbed the wellness first but spat it back out, then he ate the Solid Gold one. Hopefully I found a winner! If not, I would have to definitely look into the Solid Gold Wee Bits or the Royal Canin Minis.

Thanks!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

You could put some in a large ziploc bag and break it up with a hammer.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Thanks everyone! I think I might have to give the Wellness bag to one of my friend's that has a bigger dog. I just got a free sample today from Natural Balance and their kibble is a bit flatter like the Solid Gold one. I did a test... had 4 kibbles on the floor: puppy food, solid gold, natural balance and wellnes... he grabbed the wellness first but spat it back out, then he ate the Solid Gold one. Hopefully I found a winner! If not, I would have to definitely look into the Solid Gold Wee Bits or the Royal Canin Minis.
> 
> Thanks!!![/B]


Most pet stores have a money back guarentee on their food if it doesn't work out. I'm sure you can return it. Wellness isn't cheap!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> You could put some in a large ziploc bag and break it up with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a great idea.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie's breeder suggested that I start mixing the Chicken Soup brand Puppy food with the Chicken Soup Adult brand--so I've been doing that. I give him maybe just a few tablespoons of the adult mixed in with about a cup of the puppy. The adult IS much bigger!! But he hasn't hesitated whatsoever on eating the adult one along with the puppy. And he's teething, too. He's 15 weeks. He's a big boy (over 5 lbs) so the breeder suggested this. I don't plan on adding any more of the adult food to the puppy food, though, until he's closer to 1 year.

Thank goodness for the voices of experience on this board or else how the heck would you know how large or small the pieces were in each bag?? Let us know how it goes--I'll be wondering...


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

> You could put some in a large ziploc bag and break it up with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did it AND Bruno loves Wellness, hands down!!!! Thank you!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=306071
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, or how about pulsing it in the food processor? Not into a powder, obviously (that would be funny) but you can "pulse" it into chunks. Less effort. I love my Quisinart...


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=306147
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah, someone pm me telling me to do that also! i'm gonna give it a try. thanks everyone!!! i was soooooo excited... right after i crushed the kibble, i gave it to Bruno and he ate it all up! i haven't seen him scarf down dog food like that before!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

WHen I switch Noel to the Solid Gold she didn't want to eat it because of the size so I would break them in half and she loved it and ate it very well. Slowly after about two weeks i would leave a few unbroken ones in the bowl and she slowly started eating them and I just would add more and more whole pieces each day until now she eats them just find.

I really like the SG and so does she. Its kinda hard to get around here though I drive 35 mins to get it and they are always always sold out so when we get down to half a bag I start looking everytime I am in that town. lol


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> You could put some in a large ziploc bag and break it up with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I did for Molly until she was 8 months old- well it was a meat tenderizer, but still! She was on Natural Balance, which is pretty small, but it was too hard for her because she had lost most of her baby teeth but all her adult teeth weren't in yet.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

I donate anything I don't end up using - most shelters will take any food. 

It is surprising isn't it - treats of ANY size can be eaten but food must be small! They really do have us trained don't they


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> You could put some in a large ziploc bag and break it up with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is what I do!


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*OK, I know this is crazy haha, but one time we ran out of food and had to get a super premium kibble that was HUGE, while we waited for our Artemis food to be shipped. Well this kibble was so large that Mickey couldn't eat it, even when we took a hammer to it (Mickey weighs less than the hammer at 3.1 pounds hehe.)

So anyway, we got the ridiculous idea to RUN OVER THE FOOD WITH A CAR TIRE.... after wrapping it in 4 paper and plastic bags. We didn't want to waste the food hehe... well......... it did NOT work. To our shock and dismay, the food was STILL intact! We call it the indestructible kibble to this day and laughed way too many times about it. Next time, the food I'd suggest is Wee Bits or Artemis, because they make a good OSOPURE food that is nice and tiny for little mouths.







*

*Here is more about ARTEMIS OSOPURE SMALL BREED. It is super-good for them (I'm in the medical field so spent 5 weeks researching dog food UGH!) 

Here are some ingredients: Chicken, Chicken Meal, White Rice, Chicken Fat (Preserved Naturally with Mixed Tocopherois, Vitamin C and Rosemary Extract), Chicory Root(Prebiotics), Ground Brown Rice, Fish Meal, Brewers Dried Yeast, Flaxseed, Dried Egg, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Lecithin, Garlic, DL-Methionine, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D Supplement, Vitamin E, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B-12, Choline Chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Monoitrate, Folic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Inositol, Dehydrated Kelp, Chelates of Zinc, Iron, Maganese, Copper and Cobalt, Potassium lodate, Sodium Selenite, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Sage Extract, Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Solubles(Digestive Enzyme), Enterococcus Faecium Lactobacillus Acidophilus (Probiotics)







*


----------

